# FAO Danny



## osprey2 (Feb 27, 2015)

Hey Danny

Hope this link works

TEXAS

Just Saying

Dave


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks Dave.  Some great info there.  I make chili 2 ways.  Never put carrots in either way but I could maybe see that working.  For a quick and easy chili I use the recipe I posted on the forum.  Minced beef and sometimes minced pork added.  I happen to like pinto ( no kidney beans for me thank you )  beans in that fast version.  I add about 2 tablespoons of ketchup to that one to add a slight hint of sweetness.  The other version talked about in the article takes more time.  Stewing meat and maybe a few chunks of pork cooked low and slow for a long period.  Some flour to thicken ( many folks use masa harina, It is used to make corn tortillas.  Something I am gonna try ).  The tortilla chips ( Doritos lightly salted )  will do close to the same.  Depending on how big a pot you are making maybe a tablespoon or 2 toe-may-toe puree to enrich the "gravy".  "Texas version".  NO beans are allowed in that version.  No can of tomatoes goes into either of my versions.  You can hot and fast grill the meat and add smoke until browned to add even more depth of flavour.   Eaten with good tortillas ( hard to find over here, I have an online vendor here ) or some good cornbread.  No disrespect meat but for a Tx. boy what passes for chili here is spag. bol. with kidney beans added.  If that's what you grow up eating then as far as you are concerned it's CHILLI.    Give a recipe a try and see what you think.  Tell you what I'll do:  ( I may regret this 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






If every member wants to try then you can all go fish.  Not giving away my whole stash ) but for anyone here who wants to try it I'll send you enough chili powder to reproduce the recipe.  This is my private stash I smuggle back when I go back to the States.  The chili powder is Totally different from what you can get here.  Here it is only HOT!  In the States Chili powder is a blend of different chilies and other spices.  You can actually stick your finger in it and taste it straight from the bottle.  No "blow your head off".  Complex, interesting mix of flavours.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## osprey2 (Feb 27, 2015)

KC5TPY said:


> Thanks Dave.  Some great info there.  I make chili 2 ways.  Never put carrots in either way but I could maybe see that working.  For a quick and easy chili I use the recipe I posted on the forum.  Minced beef and sometimes minced pork added.  I happen to like pinto ( no kidney beans for me thank you )  beans in that fast version.  I add about 2 tablespoons of ketchup to that one to add a slight hint of sweetness.  The other version talked about in the article takes more time.  Stewing meat and maybe a few chunks of pork cooked low and slow for a long period.  Some flour to thicken ( many folks use masa harina, It is used to make corn tortillas.  Something I am gonna try ).  The tortilla chips ( Doritos lightly salted )  will do close to the same.  Depending on how big a pot you are making maybe a tablespoon or 2 toe-may-toe puree to enrich the "gravy".  "Texas version".  NO beans are allowed in that version.  No can of tomatoes goes into either of my versions.  You can hot and fast grill the meat and add smoke until browned to add even more depth of flavour.   Eaten with good tortillas ( hard to find over here, I have an online vendor here ) or some good cornbread.  No disrespect meat but for a Tx. boy what passes for chili here is spag. bol. with kidney beans added.  If that's what you grow up eating then as far as you are concerned it's CHILLI.    Give a recipe a try and see what you think.  Tell you what I'll do:  ( I may regret this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 27, 2015)

HEY!  No way Dave!  Makes me a bit homesick though.  Miss the hot weather.  THIS is the weather when you make that slow cooked version.  Warms the cockles of your heart!  The offer stands if you want to try the recipe.

Smoking in the snow was new to me.  Getting used to it now.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## markuk (Mar 1, 2015)

Guess this would work ok in a slow cooker ????


----------



## osprey2 (Mar 1, 2015)

MarkUK said:


> Guess this would work ok in a slow cooker ????


Seems reasonable


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi all.  YEP! this IS a good slow cooker recipe after some smoke.  "10" tortilla chips?  Not 9?  not 11?  Definitely not 13!  Oh well!  I would make some changes but all in all it is a place to start,  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## osprey2 (Mar 2, 2015)

I'll put the meat in the bradley with some oak if I have it.


----------



## osprey2 (Mar 5, 2015)

THANK YOU.

Man says I'll post a few tablespoons for you. A jar turns up in the post today !

Danny, you Sir are a star. I will repay you in kind.

Many thanks

Dave


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi Dave.  You are very welcome.  Were you brave enough?  Did you try some straight from the jar?  Just the aroma will tell you it is different from what is found here.  Give the recipe a try and let me know what you think.  Keep Smokin!

Danny

OH! BTW.  There may or may not be a date on that jar Dave.  I bring it back when I go to Tx..  I have had some in the past for 2 years unopened.  There is nothing in the chili powder to go "bad".  Unopened it also does not suffer from lose of flavour.  Even try 1/2 - 1 tablespoon in your Spag. Bol.  NO! I haven't lost my mind!  






   Taste it raw and you will see where I am going with this.  Good luck.  Have fun!

Danny


----------



## osprey2 (Mar 5, 2015)

KC5TPY said:


> Hi Dave.  You are very welcome.  Were you brave enough?     Taste it raw and you will see where I am going with this.  Good luck.  Have fun!
> 
> Danny


Do you mean was I stupid enough ? Yes. What a difference. A little heat, but everything else makes it WOW


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 5, 2015)

WHOLE different world Dave?  So NOW you have the "secret" ingredient, you gotta try these ( link below ).  The family will "sing your praises".  Thicken the broth/gravy/sauce.  MUST! be served in a bowl/cup with the "broth/gravy/sauce, eaten with a spoon".  Think of it like a bean "soup".  You can imagine serving baked beans if you washed off the sauce/gravy.  Like eating tasteless cardboard.  I know it isn't baked beans but most U.K. folks seem to like it.  Nothing to the prep, just simmer till soft.  Add the salt at the end!  8 pieces of smoked streaky bacon.  Old folks say the salt stops the beans from softening.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I figure why argue??  Grandma did it that way so good enough for me.  Have fun experimenting with the chili powder.  Keep Smokin!

Danny

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/142604/texas-beans


----------



## osprey2 (Mar 11, 2015)

Danny, cooking as we speak

Much price difference ?

Dave


----------



## wade (Mar 11, 2015)

KC5TPY said:


> OH! BTW.  There may or may not be a date on that jar Dave.  I bring it back when I go to Tx..  I have had some in the past for 2 years unopened.  There is nothing in the chili powder to go "bad".  Unopened it also does not suffer from lose of flavour.


Are we talking about Chili powder or builders sand 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





? I tend to recycle most of my spices after a year as they all seem to lose flavour - anything ground especially.


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 11, 2015)

Hello Dave.  That's about 3 times the price AND I don't think that includes shipping to the U.K..  May be wrong.  That's why I "smuggle" some back when I go home.

Hello Wade.  The discussion was started by Dave posting a Texas Red recipe.  I knew he could never make it using what was commercially available here so I offered a brand I use from the States.  I totally agree but as I don't get back to Tx. every year I have to make do.  It may have slightly lost some flavour but It is close enough for Dave to see the difference between what is available here and what is available in the U.S..  I hope you also find it interesting.  That particular brand is the only brand my whole family and I use.  I know you make some of your own and that you have travelled extensively in the States and have tried many different chili powders.  I assume Dave has not so I wanted to show him the difference.  Making my own was never needed as I always had several good products readily available.  Maybe something I should look in to but then getting the dried chillies can be tough sometimes here.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## osprey2 (Mar 11, 2015)

Danny, Thank You !! Smoked the meat an onions in my bradley, through it together a la our pm, and let it go.

Ain't none left, so wasn't far wrong. Annette said was very nice as she don't like the heat. My sis in law is in the states end of the year. I used to ask for Jack Daniels sauce (so much better than the uk muck) and A Taste of Thai products. Guess what I'll be after this time !!!

Thanks mate, a dinner to remember.

Dave

ps They didn't get the Doritos !!


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi Dave.  Did I ACCIDENTALLY get one right?  Very glad the family liked it.  As you can see you could not add a commercially available "chili powder" from here and get that taste without all the heat.  The Doritos add a flavour.  Yes, Doritos don't need to be in the chili and I can see why they didn't get it.  But if you make it again and leave them out you will taste the flavour change.  THAT was the only thing I could think of to get you that flavour.  Maybe next time put them in a zip bag and use a rolling pin to turn them to powder so you still get the flavour without the texture.  As I said you can buy mass harina, a yellow corn flour.  The thing is you buy at least 500g. bag of it and if that's all you use it for seems a waste.    I have made it smoked and unsmoked.  Smoked takes it over the top!  Well, that leaves you the beans to try.  Got a cornbread recipe also.  Beans and cornbread are a southern staple!

I need a favour Dave.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   As I told you I made that one up off the top of my head from experience.  If you still have that PM could you send it back to me?  I'd like to see the recipe I came up with.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   This is one I just have never written down.  I may just post this one.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## osprey2 (Mar 11, 2015)

KC5TPY said:


> Hi Dave.  Did I ACCIDENTALLY get one right?  Very glad the family liked it.  As you can see you could not add a commercially available "chili powder" from here and get that taste without all the heat.  The Doritos add a flavour.  Yes, Doritos don't need to be in the chili and I can see why they didn't get it.  But if you make it again and leave them out you will taste the flavour change.  THAT was the only thing I could think of to get you that flavour.  Maybe next time put them in a zip bag and use a rolling pin to turn them to powder so you still get the flavour without the texture.  As I said you can buy mass harina, a yellow corn flour.  The thing is you buy at least 500g. bag of it and if that's all you use it for seems a waste.    I have made it smoked and unsmoked.  Smoked takes it over the top!  Well, that leaves you the beans to try.  Got a cornbread recipe also.  Beans and cornbread are a southern staple!
> 
> I need a favour Dave.
> 
> ...


Done mate


----------

